# Salvadoran Cooking



## meltingpotmama (Oct 2, 2005)

Is anyone here, or knows someone who is originally from El Salvador or knows the cuisine?  My problem is, I found some recipes online, but cannot translate them, and cannot convert some of the recipes that I can read.  My husband is from El Salvador, but doesn't know what goes in what, he just knows he likes it.  I know how to make the staple, pupusas, but the rest is a mystery.  Do any of you have any ideas, or know of some of the dishes from there?


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi meltingpotmama (I luv your user name!), 

Are you looking up the recipes in English or Spanish? In English I found these, _some_ of the sites go beyond the bare bones basics:

http://www.whats4eats.com/4rec_elsalv.html

http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/gourmet_passport/44010

http://recipes2.alastra.com/ethnic/el-salvadoran.html

http://elsalvadoranfood.tripod.com/id2.html

http://www.cooksrecipes.com/poultry/grilled_chicken_plantain_and_pineapple_skewers_recipe.html

http://recipes.chef2chef.net/recipe-archive/22/124668.shtml

http://lanic.utexas.edu/la/region/food/

http://parenthood.com/recipe_display.html?ID=20421

Does your husband speak/read Spanish? If so it is well worth asking him to help you translate the recipes. My DH is from Italy, and I always ask him for help if I need it when translating/figuring out Italian recipes! He's not the cook, but that doesn't me he shouldn't contribute!

You might want to check amazon.com for South/Central American cookbooks, too! 

Try some stuff out, I'm sure your DH will be so touched by your attempts


----------



## meltingpotmama (Oct 9, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much for your help!  I appreciate it very much!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi, don't mention it, we're all here to help one another as much as we can! If you stumble upon any great Salvadorian recipes that you make feel free to share them, I'm sure many amongst us would be totally interested


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm lazy! Just send me 2 dozen pupusas and I'll be happy!


----------



## rileyroo719 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Help!!!*

I have recently started dating someone from El Salvador and he always talks about the Pupusas that his mom makes. She is still in El Salvador and I would like to try and surprise him by making them. Can you help?

Thanks so much!  Kelly


----------

